# Fqhc billing



## smaher82 (Jun 27, 2012)

Can someone tell me if the rules are different for fqhc? If a pt has a procedure and it has a 10 day global period we can't bill for services ( wound change, wick change) with in that 10 days. Does this still apply for fqhc? Thanks


----------



## DK47 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Fqhc*

Global billing rules apply to all of our payers. The only exceptions we have are that we bill Colorado Medicaid and Medicare OB visits individually and then the delivery which includes the post partem as global.  Colorado Medicaid and Medicare each have an FQHC billing manual. I am sorry I don't have the direct link for them. Hope this helps.


----------

